# погромы от



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:           


> Однако погромы от Красной армии остались в истории Гражданской войны как бы прикрытыми.


Is the use of от right here? This appears to be agentive, but why not Красной армией?


----------



## nizzebro

Probably he wants to avoid a potential reading where the Red army is the object of the action (i.e. the patient) - this is a common issue with verbal nouns like this "погром" - and, another side of the issue is that it's hard to find a suitable verb for the meaning like "performed (by)" for this particular noun (as it is, again, a deverbal derived from _громить, _so with any verb it results in something clumsy like "performed/executed/implemented/etc _smashing_"). However, using "от" is never a proper way to achieve that - because now it sounds as if pogroms are a sort of product and the Read Army is a brand or couturier (which might be used in a sarcastic narrative, but it doesn't seem the case here).

The instrumental is not natural to use with this noun in this sentence; it should be the genitive - whether done by the object, or aimed for the object. The collocation "verbal noun + instrumental for the agent" is the case where both the agent and  the patient are present in the same clause, and the action is strictly transitive (e.g. "убийство сторожа бандитами").


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Is the use of от right here? This appears to be agentive, but why not Красной армией?


«Красной Армией» может быть, например, «освобождение», но не погромы. Так уж сложилось, начиная с «Краткого курса истории ВКП(б)» от тов. Сталина.
Еврейский народ в XX веке вообще сильно страдал от многочисленных погромов, как никогда ранее, но не Красная Армия задавала тон, а стихийные взрывы масс:
http://jhist.org › solgen09
Глава 9 — В РЕВОЛЮЦИЮ 1905. - История еврейского народа
Там уж насколько культурными — однако погромы от Союза Русского Народа не известны, а прежние — были от стихийного взрыва масс.

То есть, историческая литература в данном конкретном контексте такое выражение использует, и само выражение является общепринятым, хоть и вычурным  несколько на первый взгляд.

«От Красной Армии» бесспорно понятно спортивным болельщикам, так как современная речь пользуется подобными выражениями для описания разгромных поражений в состязаниях, например:

Футбол 24
https://football24.ua › ... › Англия
Подсанкционный Челси одолел Норвич, победный шедевр звезды Ньюкасла ...
Mar 10, 2022 — Подсанкционный Челси одолел Норвич, победный шедевр звезды Ньюкасла, погромы от Астон Виллы и Вулверхэмптона. / Twitter ...

Сходные по накалу страсти кипят и в Бундеслиге:
https://www.ukr.net › details › sport
Бундеслига: погромы от Вердера и Айнтрахта
Бундеслига: погромы от Вердера и Айнтрахта. 13 июн•Телеграф. В рамках очередного игрового дня немецкого первенства Айнтрахт разгромил Герту, Унион Берлин ..
На подступах к Мундиалю 2018 в Латинской Америке тоже разворачивались нешуточные погромы:
https://isport.ua › 693219-news
все о футболе, боксе, баскетболе и других видах спорта. Страница 7032

Бразилия громит Аргентину, погромы от Перу и Венесуэлы. 2016 г., 11 ноября, 07:20. Квалификация ЧМ.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> То есть, историческая литература в данном конкретном контексте такое выражение использует, и само выражение является общепринятым, хоть и вычурным несколько на первый взгляд.


Какая историческая литература? Ваша ссылка - тоже Солженицын, если я правильно понял.  И там, по-видимому, таким же неестественным образом "были от" проецируется на "погромы" - как будто это какое-то заболевание.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> Is the use of от right here? This appears to be agentive, but why not Красной армией?


Погром Красной армией (or with any other noun in Instrumental) sounds weird, although I don't see any formal objections.
Погром от also sounds weird and is probably influenced by поражение от, разгром от.


nizzebro said:


> However, using "от" is never a proper way to achieve that - because now it sounds as if pogroms are a sort of product and the Read Army is a brand or couturier (which might be used in a sarcastic narrative, but it doesn't seem the case here).


I'm afraid this is anachronistic. Modern collocation предмет от какого-либо бренда seems to apper quite recently, as folk etymology of _smth haute coutur_e (вещь от кутюр) influenced by Евангелие от...


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid this is anachronistic. Modern collocation предмет от какого-либо бренда seems to apper quite recently, as folk etymology of _smth haute coutur_e (вещь от кутюр) influenced by Евангелие от...


I agree; essentially I only meant how the collocation in the original sentence sounds to me "by default" - because the sense of "product" is even easier to apply there, compared to that of "cause".


----------



## MIDAV

_Силами_ might be a thing as a preposition of agent, for example _погромы силами Красной Армии _– not entirely natural but possible.

_Погромы от _seems to downplay the gravity of the situation as indeed it reminds of all kinds of product ads as mentioned above. I would probably want to replace it with _красноармейские _(or in some other way) if I had to edit the text.


----------



## pimlicodude

When I wrote "This appears to be agentive", I meant агентивное значение, the phrase от красной армии pointing to the "agent". I didn't mean "a genitive", although красной армии  is a genitive.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> When I wrote "This appears to be agentive", I meant агентивное значение, the phrase от красной армии pointing to the "agent". I didn't mean "a genitive", although красной армии  is a genitive.


Sorry for confusion.


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> I would probably want to replace it with _красноармейские _(or in some other way) if I had to edit the text.


With an adjective, we get a collision again, since there is "еврейские погромы" already adopted - where the adjective denotes the victims. It is just such a noun... Neither a purely verbal meaning, nor an abstraction. It could be used unambiguously only over inanimate things like houses - which is evidently its primary sense.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> With an adjective, we get a collision again, since there is "еврейские погромы" already adopted - where the adjective denotes the victims. It is just such a noun... Neither a purely verbal meaning, nor an abstraction. It could be used unambiguously only over inanimate things like houses - which is evidently its primary sense.


Well, you can say things like погромы учинимые красными силами


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> погромы учинимые красными силами


учинённые would be the correct one; I would rather prefer "которые учинили красные" - as the participle is not so common, but anyway, this meaning is itself indeed suitable. It is interesting, that the proper version of "to perform" somehow depends on the character of the action and the attitude towards it implied...


----------



## MIDAV

nizzebro said:


> With an adjective, we get a collision again, since there is "еврейские погромы" already adopted - where the adjective denotes the victims. It is just such a noun... Neither a purely verbal meaning, nor an abstraction. It could be used unambiguously only over inanimate things like houses - which is evidently its primary sense.



I agree that there is a collision. Still, as long as you don’t have _еврейские погромы _somewhere near to it in the same text, I think _красноармейские погромы _would be quite unambiguous and would work fine.

Also, cf. _черносотенные погромы_ – seems a very popular term.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> учинённые would be the correct one; I would rather prefer "которые учинили красные" - as the participle is not so common, but anyway, this meaning is itself indeed suitable. It is interesting, that the proper version of "to perform" somehow depends on the character of the action and the attitude towards it implied...


Thank you for the correction. Russian draws a distinction between a present passive participle and a past passive participle, whereas the English passive participles don't have a tense distinction. "Performed by" in English does not really indicate where you would need учинимый or учинённый in Russian. I'll have to keep an eye on this point.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> Russian draws a distinction between a present passive participle and a past passive participle, whereas the English passive participles don't have a tense distinction. "Performed by" in English does not really indicate where you would need учинимый or учинённый in Russian. I'll have to keep an eye on this point.


Note that the aspect also matters when it comes to participles - so "учинимый" is just not a form (perfective is incompatible with the present flow). "Чинимый" - yes, is the present passive; "учиняемый" also can be an option - as a secondary imperfective (чинить-> учинить->учинять). All these conjugations are a mess, but that's how it is.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Какая историческая литература? Ваша ссылка - тоже Солженицын, если я правильно понял.  И там, по-видимому, таким же неестественным образом "были от" проецируется на "погромы" - как будто это какое-то заболевание.


Текст Солженицына приводит в своей подборке литературы канал еврейской истории. Но можно найти и независимые примеры на данное выражение:

https://wyradhe.livejournal.com › ...
Фальсификация… продолжение-2. - wyradhe - LiveJournal

Здесь тоже говорится, что погрома было всего два - и оба они - те самые два погромы от местных банд, что мы уже знаем, причем эти банды по-прежнему

А современное употребление не ограничивается только спортом:

https://yandex.ru › news › instory
Из мести строители разгромили парадную дома в ЖК «Цивилизация на ...
Погром от рабочих, суд за снятые штаны и сломанные конечности из-за гололеда: главное в Петербурге 1 декабря

https://www.kasparov.ru › material
Погром от ЕдРа | Оппозиция | Новости
Jun 19, 2006 — Погром от ЕдРа. Налеты на помещения КПРФ начались в регионах. Беспрецедентное по наглости нападение на

https://smolnarod.ru › glavnyj-slajder
Кандидаты распахнули кошельки, погром от неблагодарных потомков и ...
Nov 1, 2021 — Обсудить. Кандидаты распахнули кошельки, погром от неблагодарных потомков и прокуратура изучит кровь в песке. Максим Захаров.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Но можно найти и независимые примеры на данное выражение:


Не спорю. Всё есть в своем роде история. 
_– А-а! Вы историк? – с большим облегчением и уважением спросил Берлиоз. – Я – историк, – подтвердил ученый и добавил ни к селу ни к городу: – Сегодня вечером на Патриарших прудах будет интересная история!_


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Не спорю. Всё есть в своем роде история.
> _– А-а! Вы историк? – с большим облегчением и уважением спросил Берлиоз. – Я – историк, – подтвердил ученый и добавил ни к селу ни к городу: – Сегодня вечером на Патриарших прудах будет интересная история!_


Вероятно, историкам всегда будет чем заняться в плане погромов.


----------

